# Promoted old Multiblind results to new Multiblind results



## PatrickJameson (Jan 3, 2010)

Ron on the WCA Forums said:


> Dear members of our community,
> 
> Today we promoted the old Multiblind results to new Multiblind results, if they are compliant with the new regulations.
> 
> ...



http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=566#p4217


----------



## joey (Jan 3, 2010)

Woot, I'm 2nd for 2/2 again!


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 3, 2010)

Tims "greatest-WR-of-all-time" appeares here: 
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=GermanOpen2008

but not on his profile anymore:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007HABE01

somewhat strange.


----------



## MistArts (Jan 3, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/e.php?i=333mbo

This looks strange...


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 4, 2010)

KJiptner said:


> Tims "greatest-WR-of-all-time" appeares here:
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=GermanOpen2008
> 
> but not on his profile anymore:
> ...



Maybe because its not under 1 hour?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm still 9th! (I plan on doing more in the future)


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 4, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Maybe because its not under 1 hour?



I think you didn't quite understand. All I'm saying is, that it should still be listed as his personal WR (just like it is listed at the GO2008-results).


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 4, 2010)

KJiptner said:


> Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe because its not under 1 hour?
> ...


Ah I see, as a sign of tribute to his amazing feat.


----------



## Chuck (Jan 4, 2010)

KJiptner said:


> Tims "greatest-WR-of-all-time" appeares here:
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/...GermanOpen2008
> 
> but not on his profile anymore:
> ...




I am so agree!!!
I would be very angry I were Tim 



Spoiler



Yay I'm still #2


----------

